# in order



## Saritdiisraele

אפשרות 2 היא המתאימה כאן או 1?

"And now Patti was telling her boss that Mark Penn and Mandy
Grunwald said that if Clinton was considering entering the
race, some systematic steps were* in order*, and they were ready to help her take them."



1 in the correct condition for operation or use.

2 appropriate in the circumstances.

Game Change: Obama and the Clintons, McCain and Palin, and the Race of a Lifetime by John Heilemann and Mark Halperin.​


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

I'd choose the second option, but I think that in this case it's more _required_, than _appropriate_.


----------



## Saritdiisraele

Thanks Carrot


----------



## OsehAlyah

Carrot Ironfoundersson said:


> I'd choose the second option, but I think that in this case it's more _required_, than _appropriate_.


Another excellent point Mr. Gezer. In fact I'd take it a step further and say it cannot be appropriate, it has to be necessary or required, at least in the sentence provided.


----------



## anipo

But what has all this to do with *Hebrew*?


----------



## OsehAlyah

anipo said:


> But what has all this to do with *Hebrew*?


OK I'll give this a shot. Sarit is a Hebrew speaker who is reading a book in English. She is asking for clarifications of English words, phrases and expressions in the Hebrew forum. Sometimes those clarifications are offered to her in Hebrew her native language that she understands the best and other times like in this thread those explanations are offered to her in English, a language she is learning. So to my tiny brain, it seems perfectly appropriate and fitting to post these questions here in this very forum, and I hope she continues to do so.

What exactly has offended you so deeply about this, that you were moved to pose your question?


----------



## anipo

> OsehAlyah
> What exactly has offended you so deeply about this, that you were moved to pose your question?



.ממש לא נעלבתי, אבל נדמה לי שזה פורום לשפה העברית. חוץ מהשאלה הראשונה, אין כאן מילה אחת בעברית עד השורה הנוכחית. כל ההסברים שניתנו אפשר היה לתת בפורום של השפה האנגלית
.אני מקוה  שתממש את שמך​


----------



## OsehAlyah

anipo said:


> .ממש לא נעלבתי, אבל נדמה לי שזה פורום לשפה העברית. חוץ מהשאלה הראשונה, אין כאן מילה אחת בעברית עד השורה הנוכחית. כל ההסברים שניתנו אפשר היה לתת בפורום של השפה האנגלית​


You are of course absolutely correct this is indeed a Hebrew forum. But for those of us who do not have as masterful control of both languages as you it is very reassuring that both languages are spoken here. And at least for me it makes things a lot easier to understand. For better or for worse. If posting here were only in Hebrew I would be missing out on a lot of information as it's still difficult for me especially with expressions and of course words I don't know. I can see how in person this may slow down the language absorption, but on the forum do you really think we should only speak Hebrew?


anipo said:


> .אני מקוה  שתממש את שמך


תודה רבה  ממש תודה רבה רק בע"ה


----------



## anipo

I never meant that only Hebrew should be used in this forum. English, or any other language, can and should be used to clarify, to explain and to translate.
But neither should it be transformed into the "English Only" forum.
Regards.


----------



## Saritdiisraele

Hi guys, in the beginning I only wanted to understand some words in English but since that I love languages I said "Oh I'd love to know the exact meaning" so I thought that this forum can help me ... so I can write in English but I'd like to know the meaning in Hebrew, though, I don't care if I'm able to understand it that it is written in English hope it makes sense


----------

